# Beau throwing up after eating dinner



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am getting alittle worried about Beau and his eating dinner. The last two nights Beau has eaten his dinner, drank alittle water and then went in the bedroom and thrown up everything. He doesnt do that in the morning when he eats alittle breakfast. I thought it might be the canned food but he eats alittle bit of Bama's canned food and he doesnt get sick. I just dont understand it. This is kind of gross but I want to tell you how it looks. It comes out in a long tube like it was all rolled up. I think it might be because he heaves several times before throwing up. 
I am worried because he had the stomach bloat surgery in February. Any ideas on what it might be? I think that I might take him to the vet on Monday, but at least talk to the vet first thing Monday morning.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you soak his food? Is he being fed in a raised dish? If not, I would do both, If so, given his past history with bloat, I'd have him checked.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

It sounds like undigested food that hasn't made it into his stomach. I would definetly take him in to the vet. Maybe try feeding him 4 times tomorrow - all smaller meals to see if that helps?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You might cut down the amount of the might food and feed him a little duriing the afternoon. Now sure why it would looke like a roll though.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> You might cut down the amount of the might food and feed him a little duriing the afternoon. Now sure why it would looke like a roll though.


I'm thinking because it was sitting in his esophagus maybe?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He eats with a semi raised bowl and has some breakfast and is a slow eater. He eats some in the morning and wants whatever is in Bama's bowl even if it is the same thing he is eating. And he eats dried off and on all day. He never cleans his bowl, he just eats some walks away and about 2 hrs later alittle more and that is his routine all day and night. Like last night he threw up and his midnight snack was cleaning up his and Bamas bowl and didnt throw up. 
When I say he throws up it is right after he eats. Walks away from the bowl and then goes and throws up. He really heaves several times and then throws it up. BUt normal throw up times (in the past) it is still in pieces and it is without the heaves. So that might be part of the rollup.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is strange he only throws up that one meal. I wish i had some advice for you, but I don't. I do agree vet call monday morning.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Is he pooping normally? The fact that it is all rolled up like a tube makes me think of 2 things. 

One, a blockage, and when there gets to be a certain amount of food in his esophagus/stomach, it just comes back up. That would explain why he doesn't throw up in the morning, because he has room for that food. It is the evening meal that overloads him.

Two, really gross and disgusting but have you looked through the vomit to see if there is anything besides food in it? I have done this when my dogs throw up that kind of connected mess and usually find grass, hair, cloth, etc in it. My little girl is like that, and I have found some really interesting stuff in her vomit sometimes. For the life of me, I don't know where she gets some of that stuff.

I agree, if this continues I would call the vet. Poor Beau!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now there is a woman who knows. I am going to be that smart one day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I look at it to make sure there isnt blood or anything and it is just food and water. He is 10 yrs old and doesnt chew on things or play with any rawhides or anything like that. He hasnt had any things to chew on since his stomach surgery. I admit it is strange. I will ask my hubby about his poop, since he walks the yard and cleans up every day and takes them on the evening walk. 
I am going to give him some canned food in the morning and half in the evening to see if there is any differences.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I'll be thinking about you tonight


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So Far So Good Today. 
He ate a small breakfast and is keeping it done. I fed him a forth of a can and 1 cup of dry. Hopefully he will be ok, but I think I am still going to call the vet in the morning. I will see how it goes tonight at dinner.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I spoke to soon, he threw up in the bedroom while we were gone and when we came home, I didnt see it and gave him his welcome home cookie and a few minutes later he threw it up in the bedroom in the same spot he got sick earlier. 
I asked the hubby about how he did on the walk and he said he pooped alot and it was firm. When Beau went outside he was velcroued to me on the side and then walked into the gazebo leg. But he was fine after a few minutes. I will see how he does after dinner tonight. 
I am really scared of something being really wrong. His heart couldnt take another surgery if it came to that. Please say a prayer for him.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear this B. You know you have my thoughts and prayers. Get that pupper to the vet in the morning something is going on. Hope it is not something linked with the seizures.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If he is pooping, that is a sign of two good things-he doesn't have a blockage, and he is getting enough nutrition to make a nice poop (I know, the things we dog owners are thankful for!).

I think you need to call the vet and get Beau in to see him. I hope it is something relatively minor, with no surgery necessary. Don't get too upset right now, let the vet check him out and see what he/she says.

Fingers are crossed for you and Beau.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I sure hope that Beau can get thru this soon... poor boy!!

Please give him a squeeze for me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So far the dinner has stayed down. I am going to call first thing in the morning. I am trying not to worry but with him being on antibiotics for 2 weeks and I wouldnt think that any bugs could be staying in his system. 
But he did poop tonight so it was good. I think he is feeling better that his football team one (Jacksonville Jaguars). LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well if he is a Red Sox fan too he is going ot have a really good night. I am here all night if you need to hollar at me. Either on the forum or through yahoo Instant Messenger.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Poor Beau...definitely some extra snuggle time tonight. That sucks to have to worry. Wishing Beau good health and both of you a good night's sleep.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am just so confused because he ran in the backyard chasing a possum back into the woods. And he hasnt thrown up. I was thinking back on it now and he also threw up on Tuesday morning when I gave his meds. So I am just so confused.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It could well be the antibiotics....if he's still on them. Or even if he's not, perhaps they upset his stomach?

Some antibiotics will cause an upset stomach....especially ones like Doxycycline...which can also cause esophageal problems.

I'd definitely call the Vet, tell him what's going on, and see what he says about the antibiotic he's on. Sometimes they suggest Pepcid AC 1/2 hr before dosing.

Also....is he on any probiotics? Now might be a good time to get him some. The Health Stores have the best (strongest) capsules.......in the refrigerated section.

Just remember, IF he's on antibiotics, you must not give probiotics for 2-3 hrs before or after the antibiotics. They can interfere with efficacy.

If he's finished with the antibiotics, I'd give him some probiotics for about two to three weeks anyway, just to help his "gut" balance out.

I hope it's nothing too serious.....just a minor bug, or perhaps a little tummy upset from all the meds. 

Please keep us posted.....and hugs to Beau.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good point, Ardeagold. Doxy especially can cause problems. The Pepcid is a good idea and I always gave the doxy with food.

Once my boy was done with his 8 week course of doxy, I started him immediately on Fastrack probiotics, just in case.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I spoke to the vet this morning and he said that stop the antibiotics and to give him a small meal to see if he keeps it down. He told me, that he doesnt believe that the stomach could have come unstapled because he would have other symtoms (painful stomach,dry heaving and very restless). He also told me if he throws up again to bring him in. I gave him a small breakfast and he has kept it down and even ran and jumped on the couch. And had a good poop. Hopefully it was a little bug. It has been 3 hours and he has kept it down. 
The vet said that a blockage would show up in other ways, thru runny poop, not having any energy, throwing everything up, and restlessness.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I don't know whether this helps, but i googled tube-like vomitus (wow latin like?) and found this website which mentions "regurgitation" and it's definition, don't know if it helps but it seems that beau is regurgitating not vomiting. (I know, words- schmords)

http://www.infovets.com/healthydog/E924.htm

hope it helps.

also found this on another website: "Most commonly: overeating. Animals that gulp their food and immediately exercise (esp. puppies) are likely to vomit. This is not serious. Feeding in smaller portions more often helps eliminate this problem. In particular, if the vomit looks like a solid tube of partially or non digested food, your dog ate too fast."
http://stason.org/TULARC/animals/dogs/health-faq/018-Vomiting.html




beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Well about 2 hours ago he threw up again. It was all loose and I am confused all over again.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay B get that boy to the vet tomorrow. Tell that vet he doesn;t want me coming down there. LOL


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

If you follow on from Linda's explanation, I wonder if it's possible he has scar tissue from his surgery causing a blockage? Perhaps an ultra sound or x-ray would help?

My guys sometimes throw up like that, and it's generally grass...tubes of partly digested food and grass...but it's often hours after they've eaten...when their body finally decides this stuff is NOT DIGESTABLE!!

Margaret


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Have we gone to the vet today B?????????


----------

